# Employment > Freelance Listings >  TEMPORARY PREP - Hammer Museum Los Angeles

## mterzano

*TEMPORARY PREP*

The Hammer Museum is looking for qualified, experienced, and talented individuals to join the Prep department for on-call art handling opportunities. The Prep department is responsible for the safe, conscientious handling of all artworks and materials under the museum’s care, using our wide-ranging experience and knowledge of best practices to produce professional exhibitions. As an on-call prep, the work periods would be predominantly during exhibition changeovers with occasional small projects between.
*Qualifications:*

At least two years of cumulative experience in a museum environment or related, handling and installing artworks and/or artifacts.Knowledge of, and experience with, best practices in the handling, moving, installation, and packing of artworks. Lighting and electrical skills in a museum environment a plus.The ability to clearly communicate with supervisors, registrars, and fellow preparators.The ability to understand and follow instructions.The ability to work well in various installation settings; in groups, with couriers, with artists, and/or solo. The ability to work well in both high and low stress situations. Self-motivated and detail oriented.A safe and mindful approach around works of art and equipment.
*Requirements:*

Ability to comfortably lift 50 pounds.Ability to stand for extended periods of time; ability to bend to lift, move, carry, artwork safely.Ability to use tools and equipment safely, properly, and skillfully.Basic math skills: addition, subtraction, fractions.
*Application:* Please email resume to resumes@hammer.ucla.edu and include "Temporary Prep" in the subject line. Selected applicants will be contacted. Due to the volume of resumes that we receive, we are regretfully unable to respond to phone calls and emails regarding the status of applications and the recruiting process. This is a limited appointment position.

*They are always looking for people so there is no current end date. 
*

----------

